# 04 lug covers



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought some 04 lug covers from a dealer online, correct part number listed and shipped, but....they are too large. Look exactly the same but wont fit. Whats the deal. also, what keeps these from falling off. Mine have. They just slip on. I am thinking of putting a dab of silicone on the lug nut.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnfin said:


> I bought some 04 lug covers from a dealer online, correct part number listed and shipped, but....they are too large. Look exactly the same but wont fit. Whats the deal. also, what keeps these from falling off. Mine have. They just slip on. I am thinking of putting a dab of silicone on the lug nut.


www.gtog8ta.com will be introducing replacement caps. They'll offer them in black, silver, and chrome. 

Are your lug nuts rounded over? Some of these buffoons in garages love their air guns and hammer the pi$$ out of lug nuts. All for 100lbs or less of torque. 

They snap on. A removal tool came with the car many lost or kept them when selling the car. The tool fits over the caps and safely removes them. People pry them off cracking them and disfiguring them and the fit then is compromised and they fly off. I ordered my car in 2005 and all are accounted for. 

I purchased a whole 4 car set of them as back up as just in-cases when the car was new I have yet to use them. I have used the tool to remove them no issues.


----------

